# CT tree worker killed



## Xtra (Oct 12, 2005)

Worker crushed to death by tree

NORWALK, CT -- A landscape worker died at a Cranbury home Thursday when he was crushed beneath a tree that fell while he was attached to it, police said. Alex Garcia, 28, of Stamford, was pronounced dead at the scene after emergency personnel arrived at 1 Dawn Road and found him pinned under the trunk of a large tree, Norwalk police Lt. Peter Randall said.
http://spewingforth.blogspot.com/2005/04/weekly-toll.html

I was in CT 10/6/05 for an ArborMaster class and saw this on the local news channel.
The tree was about 70' and they said the worker fell 30'. Not too many details but it looked as if he was topping out half the tree at once.


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 12, 2005)

Once you drill down through 2 levels, this is the story that was published:

POSTED: 3:41 pm PST April 1, 2005
UPDATED: 3:56 pm PST April 1, 2005

FULLERTON, Calif. -- The owner of a Lynwood tree-trimming business fell about 30 feet to his death Friday while cutting a palm tree during gusty wind conditions in a Fullerton back yard, police said.

The man, whose name was not immediately released, was working at 612 Paseo Place when the accident occurred about 11 a.m.

Co-worker Juan Vega, 34, of Lynwood, left to refuel a chain saw. He found his boss on the ground when he returned to the back yard, said Fullerton police Sgt. Steve Matson.

Vega ran to a neighboring house, and the resident called 911, Matson said. The victim might have hit his head on a patio cover on the way down, the sergeant said, adding that he was dead when paramedics arrived.

The man was wearing a harness, but "it obviously didn't slow him down when he fell," Matson said.

The man may have loosened the harness as he moved down the tree, Matson said, adding that he had lopped off the top of the 50-foot palm and was taking it down in three-foot sections.

The winds, which were gusting to 15 mph, also might have played a role, Matson said.

The property owner, who recently moved from Brea, was having the tree removed in order to enlarge the ranch-style house, Matson said.

The California division of Occupational Safety and Health will investigate the death.


----------



## Xtra (Oct 12, 2005)

Two separate accidents one in Cali and one in CT.


----------



## Trignog (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Bob, Trevor here, I was at the training with you. 

The accident we talked about last friday was unfortunatly a different incident. I think your thinking of the Accident involving a Madison, Ct based company last thursday. I know the name but I'll spare them. Thats a good place to search if anyone wishes to post a link.

Either way those incidents are unfortunate, I have seen people do stupid things like those you describe, while also learning of people getting killed doing less. Just more to reinforce safety on all of us.


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 12, 2005)

*Accidents in CT and CA*

You are right...there were two. The first one had a link to the CA accident..that is what I posted.

That site seems to only report job-related deaths.


----------



## Xtra (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Trevor, thanks for clearing that up.
(I was a little unsure it was Norwalk, CT)

Here's the story . . . http://www.courant.com/news/local/sr/hc-madfall1007.artoct07,0,4855577.story?coll=hc-headlines-sr
- no real details on how or why this accident occured.

My condolences to his friends & family.


----------

